# questions pour un noob



## b2o (2 Septembre 2013)

bonjour!
jai quelques questions concernant le vieil ibook de ma mere que jai conservé:

ibook
macv os X  10.4.11
processeur 900mhz power pc g3
memoire 640Mo SDRAM



pas besoin detre une star pour comprendre que cest une antiquité!
mais je souhaite le conserver

puis je lameliorer ? et si oui comment?
rajout de ram possible, jusqua combien?

comment l'optimiser dans la limite du possible? faisable? quitte a depenser un peu dargent..(pas trop hein^^)

upgrader ? telecharger des nouveaux logiciels? plus performant et plus recent?

aidez moi a transformer ce mac en engin de compete!! lol

merci davance
b2o


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,



b2o a dit:


> puis je lameliorer ? et si oui comment?
> rajout de ram possible, jusqua combien?


C'est vite vu et ça ne va pas te couter cher : cette machine est au taquet en terme de RAM (640 Mo max) et au taquet en terme d'OS (10.4.11).

Donc félicitation, tu as une machine au mieux de ses capacités


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2013)

b2o a dit:


> aidez moi a transformer ce mac en engin de compete!! lol



Mais c'est déjà, un engin de compète : le plus puissant des Mac à processeurs G3, à donf de Ram et de système  À part y greffer un SSD, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais le faire aller plus vite


----------



## b2o (2 Septembre 2013)

merci que de bonnes nouvelles!!!
bon ben il me reste une question alors.... jai l'image et pas le son avec real player et quicktime..jai pourtant verifier dans utilitaires config audio et midi et tout est nikel..je capte pas pkoi...

en plus vlc plante a chaque fois jai pourtant pris apparement la bonne version pour mac os10.4.11
la 0.9.9a...

bref vu que lordi me sert plus qua regarder certains dvx et surfer un peu sur le net...(meme ca je galere..) dailleurs je pourrai ptete virer un max d'apllications dedans pour alleger la bete?

est ce que faire un reboot du systeme permettrait peut etre de repartir dun meilleur pied ou cest tout simplement de la daube cet ordi?

merci...


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas de la daube du tout, mais G3@900MHz, ça devient très limité voir quasi impossible pour tout ce qui est flash sur le Net.
Pour les DivX, c'est un peu pareil.
Même avec un SSD, ça ne changera rien. En tout cas sur mon G3@500MHz, il est utilisable avec Tiger au lieu d'être complètement à la ramasse, mais ça s'arrête là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2013)

b2o a dit:


> cest tout simplement de la daube cet ordi?



Non, c'est tout simplement un très vieil ordi (plus de 10 ans d'âge) complètement dépassé aujourd'hui, il est à ranger dans la catégorie "collection". Pour te situer où nous en sommes, depuis cet iBook G3, cinq autres générations de processeurs se sont succédées dans les Mac (G4, G5, CoreDuo, Core2Duo et Core ix).


----------



## b2o (2 Septembre 2013)

merci !! et pour realplayer ?

tu men dis plus sur tiger? je suis sur koi moi? je dois changer ca sera mieux?


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2013)

Pareil pour RealPlayer ! 

Tiger, tu es dessus Mac Os 10.4 aka Tiger.
Panther serait peut être plus fluide, mais pour ce que tu cherche ça ne changera rien.

Perso, j'ai besoin de Tiger sur le mien à cause de DropBox qui ne fonctionne pas avec Panther et précédents


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2013)

b2o a dit:


> tu men dis plus sur tiger? je suis sur koi moi? je dois changer ca sera mieux?



Toutes les versions de Mac OS X ont un petit nom, de félin pour les 9 premières :

10.0 = Cheetah (guépard en anglais, rien à voir avec le singe de Tarzan &#8230; Notons l'ironie : la version la plus lente de Mac OS X portant le nom du plus rapide des félins )
10.1 = Puma
10.2 = Jaguar
10.3 = Panther -> Dernière version supportée par les Mac dépourvus de Firewire intégré
10.4 = Tiger -> Dernière version supportée par les Mac à processeur G3 et ceux à processeur G4 de moins de 867 Mhz
10.5 = Leopard -> Dernière version supportée par les Mac à processeur PPC (G4 de 867 Mhz et plus et G5)
10.6 = Snow Leopard -> dernière version supportée par les Mac à processeur Intel CoreDuo (les suivantes, il faut au moins un Core2Duo)
10.7 = Lion
10.8 = Mountain Lion (autre nom du puma pour les américains)

la 10.9 changera de registre en remplaçant, à partir de là, les noms de félins par ceux de célèbres spots de surf : celle là, ça sera Mavericks.



Invité a dit:


> Tiger, tu es dessus Mac Os 10.4 aka Tiger.
> Panther serait peut être plus fluide, mais pour ce que tu cherche ça ne changera rien.



Le sien, c'est le modèle à 900 Mhz, il ne sera pas plus fluide avec Panther qu'avec Tiger, mais Panther le privera de pas mal de choses de plus au niveau internet.


----------



## b2o (3 Septembre 2013)

merci pour ces precisions!
ca viendrait de koi alors le probleme de son avec real player et quicktime!
jai l'image mais pas le son!
jai verifie dans config audio midi ! tout est nikel 441100hz en sortie...


----------

